
Google Toying With Naming Social Product “Google +1″,Sergey Brin Gets Involved - obilgic
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/02/google-plus-one-brin/
======
naner
Sounds like a disaster.

------
trotsky
+1 is also forum shorthand for "me too" - kind of appropriate.

